# running out of space on D:



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

I have windows 10 up to date on a HP Pavilion desktop and am generally happy with it.

A few weeks ago, I some how got to file history back up options and decided to try it. I have some big music files and I think backing them up was a problem.

Any way, I got and continue to get the error message you are running out of disk space on recovery image D:

Except file explorer shows plenty of free space.

I have googled for days now looking for a simple solution to get rid of this error message. I think I have stopped the file history stuff from happening but the D: error message is driving me mad popping up every few minutes.

All the help stuff I see involves editing the registry file something I have never done and quite frankly want to avoid if possible.

All the other clean up options are not working or at least I have not been able to find the right things to click on.

I am at a loss for what to do and appreciate any suggestions as to how to recover from my foul up.

dave


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

D: drive is usually the recovery drive on a HP PC
This drive is quite small - If you have set file history , that keeps versions and the storage can be quite large 

Have you removed the filehistory backup from the drive D:

you should backup to an external harddrive or network/cloud service


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

yes sir, I have disabled file history. 

I think my problem is how to clean up D: and it is the HP standard drive for recovery files.

Thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If it's only the recovery drive, then there's nothing to clean up.


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

Well, I am not planning on a disaster, but if one happens it would be nice to know I had a recovery up to date

Plus it is that dog gone error message every few minutes beeping and cluttering up the screen. pain in the backside really. 

If it was a file recovery of my files, I could care less as I would just make another copy. 

But, I have not yet found a way to delete off D: and create a clean recovery on the cleaned up D:


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This recover partition would contain the files needed to recover the original OS. from the OEM.
So if you have upgraded to Windows 10, then these files are not useful.


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

DaveA said:


> This recover partition would contain the files needed to recover the original OS. from the OEM.
> So if you have upgraded to Windows 10, then these files are not useful.





davidreidok said:


> I have windows 10 up to date on a HP Pavilion desktop and am generally happy with it.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I some how got to file history back up options and decided to try it. I have some big music files and I think backing them up was a problem.
> 
> ...





DaveA said:


> This recover partition would contain the files needed to recover the original OS. from the OEM.
> So if you have upgraded to Windows 10, then these files are not useful.


I appreciate that information.

But some how windows ten keeps sending me the error message. do you know how I can clear the recovery file and start a new recovery file that is up to date and get rid of the error message


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

When you set up File History, you are asked to provide a folder or a Drive letter. Did you gave D as the folder to use?


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

I do not think I did. I do have a USB drive to back up data files to.

At this point if I knew how to do it, I would delete D: contents and put a new back up there for the current Windows 10 system. Windows 10 has a lot of good things going for it in my opinion, hard to get Windows 10 fixed. I looked at the Microsoft forum and others seem to have the same problem I do, but the fixes I see posted all involve modifications to the Registry which I do not feel competent to do.

Appreciate the help so far, please keep it up.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you don't want the previous OS's recover system, delete the partition, merge C & D, and create an image on an external drive. You don't want your backup on the same physical drive as the primary system. If the drive fails, you lose both.


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

DaveA said:


> This recover partition would contain the files needed to recover the original OS. from the OEM.
> So if you have upgraded to Windows 10, then these files are not useful.





TonyB25 said:


> If you don't want the previous OS's recover system, delete the partition, merge C & D, and create an image on an external drive. You don't want your backup on the same physical drive as the primary system. If the drive fails, you lose both.





TonyB25 said:


> If you don't want the previous OS's recover system, delete the partition, merge C & D, and create an image on an external drive. You don't want your backup on the same physical drive as the primary system. If the drive fails, you lose both.


Gents, appreciate the feedback. I am going to count this one as closed.


----------

